# how play daisy files?



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

http://archive.org/details/barebonescamerac00schr

^ I am trying to read the above book but it is a "Daisy" file. How do I read this book on my laptop? I am not blind by the way, I just want to read this book and see how it is.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

See the notes on this page; http://archive.org/details/printdisabled

"These books are in a protected DAISY format, and can only be read on compatible reading devices with the appropriate key installed. The Internet Archive is using an encryption key from the Library of Congress' National Library Service for the Blind and Physically Handicapped (NLS). If you have a compatible device, please visit your manufacturer for information on how to obtain an NLS key for it."

In spite of that statement, there is a list of 'readers' on the Daisy site, including one that is a Firefox extension, (presumably free, even if the others listed are not); http://www.daisy.org/tools/580#t118


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

Ok, so basically I can't read this book since I don't have a key for it. Oh well. Thanks anyway.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

That's what the info I found when I followed the link on the page about the book you're interested in seemed to suggest. However, the DAISY site suggests that there are readers available which should work with Windows, as you can see from the list in the second link I posted. 

As you say on your side of the pond 'go figure'!


----------



## kman1000 (May 28, 2005)

Well, I downloaded the firefox extension but when I tried to read the book, it said something about an NLS key. 

Were you able to get the book to open for you?


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I didn't try to read it so I don't know. It looks as though both bits of information I found were correct and that you will need the NLS key, whichever reader software you try to use.

If you click around the archive.org site you might be able to find out if that particular book is available in a 'normal' format?


----------

